# Devastated and guilty - cat death



## Stereocat (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi all. I don't quite know what I'm expecting. Anything but cruel comments hopefully. Perhaps just a bit of reassurance, advice and honesty. 

I had been transitioning my cat from an indoor cat to an outdoor cat over a period of months at my old house to get her prepared for our wonderful move to the countryside.. 50% of why I was doing this move was for the cats as I'm not keen on the idea of any animal - especially cats - being restricted to indoors. 

Everything was fine and despite being closer than I like to a fairly busy main road, she survived and was happier. 

So when we finally made the move to the countryside with no roads and cars in sight, I thought it would be even safer to let her roam free. My only fear was that she might run away to try get back to the old house so I was keeping a reasonably close eye on her. She didn't seem to be straying far from the garden and was having the time of her life chasing flies and soaking up the new scents. So I guess I felt all was well and I could relax and let her get on with it. 

2 days later, she went out in the evening and didn't come back even when I called her. I didn't think much of it - just exploring probably - but was beginning to get a little worried. However, she'd gone for 48 hours in the past and came back. The next morning, still no sign. I had to go to work. 

When I got back from work that night, still no sign - so I walked about 20 yards up the path from my house and found her dead in the grass. There was little sign of major injury but something had tried to take a bit out of her leg, there were a few cuts on it. 

I can only assume it was foxes or farm dogs. The neighbours did say they heard dogs barking during the night and they sounded suspiciously close to our houses. 

I am absolutely distraught with grief and shame. I've since been told I let her out way too soon and should have kept her in for a few months then gradually exposed her to the outside with a harness. I guess she wasn't streetwise enough to run away from whatever predator got her and hadn't seen a tree in her life much less climbed one. As you can imagine, the guilt of this is unbearable. 

Has anyone got any advice? Obviously I cannot bring her back. I think I just need to hear someone say that I wasn't responsible for her death, even if I will never believe it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I understand your guilt. But after reading what you have said I honestly dont think you are responsable for your cats death. I agree that cats are much happier when they are allowed to be cats and explore the outside. It is always a risk and I have always been fearful that something bad happens to mine. But mine are 12 now and they've had their fair share of cuts and fights but all in all its worth that risk for them to have a happy life!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

If a fox or farm dog had her there is nothing you could do to help her or prevent what happened to her. It could have happened even if you had kept her in for a few months. 

A friend of mine had a cat called suzie. she was a house cat as they lived in a flat and had no access to outside. She decided to let suzie go to live with her father in the country. there was only one road and it was hardly ever used. they wouldn't see cars for days at a time. so they thought it was safe for her. she went out exploring and believe it or not she got run over on that road. it wasn't anyones fault. it was just a matter of being in the wrong place at the wrong time.

at the end of the day your cat died doing something she enjoyed! I'm very sorry for your loss. you have done nothing wrong here! you loved her and did what was best for her. please dont blame yourself!!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I really don't see how keeping her in longer would have prevented this. It's a bit like being murdered really. So sad and I understand your grief but don't blame yourself. Sending hugs. x


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> I agree that cats are much happier when they are allowed to be cats and explore the outside. It is always a risk and I have always been fearful that something bad happens to mine. !


Sorry but I have to disagree with you, I think I have a very happy indoor cat with access to a cat proofed garden when I am home.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I feel your pain having lost my darling Siamese cross to the road. Bearing in mind we live in the country on a no through road with a 20 limit which is so twisty and narrow I don't feel I can do more than crawl along.

We have since acquired a new baby and have made the decision that the outside world is just too dangerous even in a quiet country setting there are idiots who drive too fast.

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I know how you feel, I live in a very quiet suburban crescent with a big long garden and lots of safe outdoor space, and have had cats here for the past 20 years. They went outdoors unsupervised from a very early age (about 3 months old!!!)  And lived into their teens, especially Panda, who was PTS at 19 due to CRF which he had battled bravely for 4 years with medication and diet. He often wanted to stay out all night, but always came back in the morning.

Therefore when I got a new kitten last year, I thought he'd be quite safe outdoors from the age of 8 months, by which time he had grown into a big boy and needed space to run about. The fact that I found him dead on the road just opposite our house, a few days after his first birthday, fills me with guilt, too. He just wasn't ready to be left outside alone overnight, if only we had tried harder to keep them in 

Having said that, his adoptive brother is a much more streetwise little guy, and steers well clear of strangers and cars, and even cyclists! He much prefers hunting in the garden, but I always bring him in at night. You just never know how an individual cat is going to cope with life in the great outdoors, you can never tell until they actually go out. So you couldn't have known what would happen to her. :frown: xx


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree with you, I think I have a very happy indoor cat with access to a cat proofed garden when I am home.


Yes but if your cat goes into the garden then he goes out! An indoor cat is a cat thats completely cooped up inside with no access to the outside. I had mine in doors completely for over a year and it wasn't until they were allowed out that they became happy. Seamus didn't purr once until he was allowed outside. I don't leave mine out over night but during the day they come and go as they please. Well used to, they are just sleeping on the sofa or bed most of the time these days lol. They just like to know that they can go out if they want to.


----------



## Stereocat (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you all so very much for your kind and reassuring replies, they brought me so much comfort. 

Treaclesmum, I'm sorry to hear about your little 1 year old who was sadly killed by the road - it sounds like just a horribly unfortunate accident and I hope you aren't still blaming yourself.. I wouldn't wish that kind of guilt on anyone. These horrible things happen and we just have to try give them the best lives we can and I believe a free cat is a happier cat.. just wish the 9 lives thing was actually true. 

Thanks again everyone x x


----------



## Stereocat (Sep 30, 2012)

And Ringypie, sorry for your loss too.. I think that is just such dreadfully unfair bad luck given the situation. I guess there are risks no matter how safe you try to keep them. Just horrible


----------



## Cappuccino (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, don't think there was anything you could have done differently...


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

sterocat and treaclesmum I am so sorry for your loss, very unfortunate circumstances which aren't anyone's fault.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Hugs to you. I feel very sorry for your loss. We lost a cat years ago on the road and we lived on a VERY quiet road similar to one of the above posters and my husband lived in the area for over 20 years and in all that time he never heard of a cat being knocked down until ours.

You did what you thought was best for your little kitty. You honestly thought being away from roads and having all that wonderful countryside to explore and relax in was for the best.

We allow our cats to come and go as they please too. Its something we've always done and its a personal choice. My cats are happier being free to roam and they hated being cooped up in doors before being old enough to venture outside.


----------



## Terimarie (Jul 5, 2012)

Anyone would feel horrible about something like this, poor cat. But reading what happened, I don't think it's your fault, if anything it's the farmers fault for not keeping hisdogs either inside or teathered in the night. If you have any other pets, I advise you to go have a word with the farmer.

I'm sorry for your loss. ):


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Stereocat said:


> Thank you all so very much for your kind and reassuring replies, they brought me so much comfort.
> 
> Treaclesmum, I'm sorry to hear about your little 1 year old who was sadly killed by the road - it sounds like just a horribly unfortunate accident and I hope you aren't still blaming yourself.. I wouldn't wish that kind of guilt on anyone. These horrible things happen and we just have to try give them the best lives we can and I believe a free cat is a happier cat.. just wish the 9 lives thing was actually true.
> 
> Thanks again everyone x x


I completely agree. I dont like to think that we own animals. My lot are living with me and they have a home for however long they are here on earth. They are borrowed angels really and we are lucky to be the ones who get to take care of them until its their time to get their wings! Though to be honest I'm not completely convinced that my cat Seamus is ever going to earn his! He's a naughty boy!! ha ha. His nickname is A.S.B.O lol


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I have had free roaming cats all my life who lived uneventful lives into their teens. I had a beautiful tabby kitten from my daughter (still had a 15 year cat )
who got killed on the road at under a year old, broke my heart. A few months later I bought 2 x siamese cross kittens. I kept them in until they were about 8 months then let them out during the day. All was fine until one after noon Freddie was hit by a car and PTS a week later. I felt so guilty with "what ifs". His brother immediately became a house/garden cat and I bought a Birman kitten to be his friend. We still had my free roaming now 17 year old cat who was PTS with kidney failure some months later. I still feel so bad for losing my tabby boy and freddie, and also feel guilty as Billy would be happier outside as he was used to it. But I couldnt go through it again. You will feel guilty, that is part of grieving, but you never wanted it to happen and couldnt have stopped it.
It wasnt your fault, bu I know how you feel. Sorry for your loss xx


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello 
I just wanted to say that my thoughts are with you. It is not your fault and you were trying to better her life by moving. You mustn't blame yourself and instead look back at the great time she was having chasing flies and what not. 

A lot of people do recommend keeping them in when you move but from your post it seems quite obvious to me that you cared very much for her. You mustn't blame yourself, grieve for her and remember her fondly. 

I hope you start to feel a little better soon


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Poor you. I really don't think there is anything for you to feel guilty about, you could have kept the cat in for a year and still she could have met with an accident. I think whenever a pet dies there is a nagging doubt as to whether you could have done things better or differently and prolonged its life. I had this with one of mine until my neighbour said, "For God's sake, that cat was looked after better than our son!" I know it was a slight exaggeration but he pointed out to me that the cat had been to the vet every week for the last three months, had been moved into my bedroom so I could listen out for him in the night...etc etc. Start to think of all you _did_ do for your pets and what would have happened to them if thehy had not had you to love and cherish them. You should not reproach yourself, although I think it is a normal part of the grieving process.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

rose said:


> I have had free roaming cats all my life who lived uneventful lives into their teens. I had a beautiful tabby kitten from my daughter (still had a 15 year cat )
> who got killed on the road at under a year old, broke my heart. A few months later I bought 2 x siamese cross kittens. I kept them in until they were about 8 months then let them out during the day. All was fine until one after noon Freddie was hit by a car and PTS a week later. I felt so guilty with "what ifs". His brother immediately became a house/garden cat and I bought a Birman kitten to be his friend. We still had my free roaming now 17 year old cat who was PTS with kidney failure some months later. I still feel so bad for losing my tabby boy and freddie, and also feel guilty as Billy would be happier outside as he was used to it. But I couldnt go through it again. You will feel guilty, that is part of grieving, but you never wanted it to happen and couldnt have stopped it.
> It wasnt your fault, bu I know how you feel. Sorry for your loss xx


It must be awful to lose 2 young cats to a car, I couldn't forgive myself if it happened again! 
My little Pixie is still indoors-only (and sometimes out on a harness) but she would love to roam free with Jumpy, and I'm just too scared to let her!! Her mum and her half-brother Treacle were BOTH killed by cars, within a month of each other(her mum lived with my friend 100 miles away), so I'm not taking any chances with her!!! She is going to be a small cat and won't look anywhere near fully grown until her 1st birthday, but even then I will only let her out for a few supervised hours. Just had to run around the garden calling Jumpy in for the night, he does love to be out for a long time when there's mice to be had, and I'm late home!! 
I just wish I'd gone for indoors-only cats in the first place


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

All but my oldest cat are indoor/enclosure. My old cat only out for 1/2 a day, and never at night. If you live in the country, you could build a very large enclosure, as I would, if I could afford to... Mine is 25' X 7' X 4' but I would LIKE at least a 40' X 40' X 7'. There is no ADVENTURE, in their lives, tho their toys/hidey holes are changed, for interest, but I intend they die of old age/genetic problems only.

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear such a sad event. Thing is, just because it happened at night, doesnt mean it wouldnt have happened during the day also. I like my cat indoors at night but if she doesnt want to come in, thats up to her. 

Maybe you`ll consider giving a wonderful home to one of the hundreds of unwanted pets in animal shelters instead. That would mean that instead of maybe being pts, one lucky cat would have a full and happy life with you.


----------



## Stereocat (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind replies. And to everyone who shared a sad and tragic story of their own, I am so sorry for your losses as well. I feel your pain. I just wish mine would ease up now. I miss her so so much. She was the most amazing little personality and completely beautiful - a black tipped British shorthair with big emerald green eyes and always happy to see you - more like a dog sometimes in her behaviour than a cat, all but the wagging tail. I think she is irreplaceable but I might take the advice of the poster who suggested I rescue a kitty from an animal shelter - as Mabel is missing her big sister Meryl a lot and could use a new friend. 

I do keep still torturing myself with what ifs - what if I'd done this or that differently etc etc. I can't help feeling that it happened too quickly after moving, just a couple of days.. Alas all the self-punishing thoughts in the world won't bring her back so I just have to try let it go now. 

Yes I definitely intend to speak with the farm owner. I saw their dogs running across the field the other night - 5 brutal looking things - wild as anything. But my neighbours' toms have not had any issues. I'd hate to feel like I have to keep Mabel in for fear the same will happen to her. It's not fair that we should be held to random like this by marauding horrid pack-hounds. So angry.


----------



## Stereocat (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh and one more thing - one of my neighbours' toms only has 3 legs. So how he hasn't been preyed on by the beasts I have no idea. Just pure horrid misfortune for my beautiful little Meryl.. or again, maybe because of a lack of being streetwise enough to run away/ hide/ climb a tree.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Stereocat said:


> Oh and one more thing - one of my neighbours' toms only has 3 legs. So how he hasn't been preyed on by the beasts I have no idea. Just pure horrid misfortune for my beautiful little Meryl.. or again, maybe because of a lack of being streetwise enough to run away/ hide/ climb a tree.


It does seem to be cats who are less streetwise that tend to be caught out - I've heard that it's almost always young cats, 1-2 years old, who are killed by car accidents, and usually at night 

If I were you, I would keep your other cat/s in especially as Meryl is a pedigree and should be the type to be calm enough to be happy indoors - maybe not when she is young, but she should grow calmer as she gets older


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

The hardest person to forgive is yourself. I lost my kitten four weeks ago to fip, and I still to try and find a reason or what I did wrong. It's just a unfortunate chain of events which no one could foresee. Forgive yourself, I am trying to. X


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Stereocat said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind replies. And to everyone who shared a sad and tragic story of their own, I am so sorry for your losses as well. I feel your pain. I just wish mine would ease up now. I miss her so so much. She was the most amazing little personality and completely beautiful - a black tipped British shorthair with big emerald green eyes and always happy to see you - more like a dog sometimes in her behaviour than a cat, all but the wagging tail. I think she is irreplaceable but I might take the advice of the poster who suggested I rescue a kitty from an animal shelter - as Mabel is missing her big sister Meryl a lot and could use a new friend.
> 
> I do keep still torturing myself with what ifs - what if I'd done this or that differently etc etc. I can't help feeling that it happened too quickly after moving, just a couple of days.. Alas all the self-punishing thoughts in the world won't bring her back so I just have to try let it go now.
> 
> Yes I definitely intend to speak with the farm owner. I saw their dogs running across the field the other night - 5 brutal looking things - wild as anything. But my neighbours' toms have not had any issues. I'd hate to feel like I have to keep Mabel in for fear the same will happen to her. It's not fair that we should be held to random like this by marauding horrid pack-hounds. So angry.


It might be worth also making sure there are some structures near your house that a cat could scarper up should he feel the need.... Maybe small trees, sheds, anything that would allow him/her to get quickly out of reach of a pursuer.

In the meantime, take a walk down to the local Cats Protection....theres a lonely cat down there, just praying for a loving home. This should also take your mind off the tragedy and while we can`t wind back the clock, it would be great to see some good come out of the situation.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

it is a fact that a majority of cats under the age of 2 years are hit by cars. its just pure luck if they survive


----------



## Stereocat (Sep 30, 2012)

Response from the breeder from Selby who I got Meryl from when I went to her for a bit of reassurance. Aren't people kind? 

I do prefer my cats to go to indoor homes they are brought into this world in our house and brought up with lots of love they have no want to go out side and I personally think it is a ''human'' falasy that a cat needs to go outside. I have a retired queen inside at the moment and she has been in a cattery all her life she is 5 and she doesn't want to go outside if we leave the door open she just has a look and that is it. ''pedigree cats'' are different no matter what anyone says and to be honest if you care that much for your cat you wouldn't want it to go outside, especially now with what happened to Meryl, if you hadn't have let her out she would still be alive, sorry to be so blunt but it is a fact if they have been inside and suddenly let out they are not as I call it ''street wise''

Lisa


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Although true, she would still be alive, but not very helpful or sympathetic to say it. I know how you feel, I have been through it twice. You will always feel guilty but it wasnt your fault, you were trying to give her a full and exciting life, unfortunately in this day and age cats cannot have a safe outdoor life 
Please dont fret, wasnt your fault.


----------



## Stereocat (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Rose. I'm sorry you've been through it too. 

It went beyond unhelpful - it was state the obvious with a side helping of "it's your fault she's dead". I guess it was stupid to expect sympathy from a breeder anyway.. they make money out of cats' wombs for god sake. No wonder she keeps the poor animals couped up in cages, denied their natural born instinct for freedom. I just wish there was a way to obtain the breed I fell in love with without lining the pockets of heartless bitches like her. May she rot in hell.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Stereocat said:


> Thanks Rose. I'm sorry you've been through it too.
> 
> It went beyond unhelpful - it was state the obvious with a side helping of "it's your fault she's dead". I guess it was stupid to expect sympathy from a breeder anyway.. they make money out of cats' wombs for god sake. No wonder she keeps the poor animals couped up in cages, denied their natural born instinct for freedom.* I just wish there was a way to obtain the breed I fell in love with without lining the pockets of heartless bitches like her.* May she rot in hell.


You could always scour the rescues. What breed was she? I will look out for you! Incidentally would you let a cat out now with what happened or would it depend on the cat? Just asking - not judging! My cat goes out but I'm sure he doesn't go far. I never see him on the street.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Stereocat said:


> Thanks Rose. I'm sorry you've been through it too.
> 
> It went beyond unhelpful - it was state the obvious with a side helping of "it's your fault she's dead". I guess it was stupid to expect sympathy from a breeder anyway.. they make money out of cats' wombs for god sake. No wonder she keeps the poor animals couped up in cages, denied their natural born instinct for freedom. I just wish there was a way to obtain the breed I fell in love with without lining the pockets of heartless bitches like her. May she rot in hell.


I think youre being a tad harsh too! That was one of her babies and there are many, including myself, who think there are too many dangers for outdoor cats. After losing one of mine on the road, I cat proofed my garden, and would never want to lose another that way. And its not just the roads, there are foxes, dogs, poisons, and horrible people - to name but a few.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> I know how you feel, I live in a very quiet suburban crescent with a big long garden and lots of safe outdoor space, and have had cats here for the past 20 years. They went outdoors unsupervised from a very early age (about 3 months old!!!)  And lived into their teens, especially Panda, who was PTS at 19 due to CRF which he had battled bravely for 4 years with medication and diet. He often wanted to stay out all night, but always came back in the morning.
> 
> Therefore when I got a new kitten last year, I thought he'd be quite safe outdoors from the age of 8 months, by which time he had grown into a big boy and needed space to run about. The fact that I found him dead on the road just opposite our house, a few days after his first birthday, fills me with guilt, too. He just wasn't ready to be left outside alone overnight, if only we had tried harder to keep them in
> 
> Having said that, his adoptive brother is a much more streetwise little guy, and steers well clear of strangers and cars, and even cyclists! He much prefers hunting in the garden, but I always bring him in at night. You just never know how an individual cat is going to cope with life in the great outdoors, you can never tell until they actually go out. So you couldn't have known what would happen to her. :frown: xx


I rehomed a lovely ginger boy after fostering him for two whole years - was on the point of saying I would keep him, but great home came along. The last house in a cul de sac, it doesn't get safer than that....so I thought. He was run over outside the front door and killed. The person could only have been turning as it leads nowhere. Some woman in a 4x4, drove off as she didn't know she'd hit him. Now of course I wish I had kept him, but he could just as easily been killed o/s my place. He would never have been a house cat, if the cat flap was closed he would scream and claw at it.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I saw a tabby cat dead on the road this morning on the way to work. 

It was on the main road, and it was in an awful state 

I have just emailed the council as I wouldn't want the owner's to find it like that


----------



## Stereocat (Sep 30, 2012)

Luz said:


> You could always scour the rescues. What breed was she? I will look out for you! Incidentally would you let a cat out now with what happened or would it depend on the cat? Just asking - not judging! My cat goes out but I'm sure he doesn't go far. I never see him on the street.


Hey she was a black-tipped British shorthair - a lovely wolf/ chinchilla colouring, silver grey white coat. Thank you for the kind offer - I will be looking too 

Yes I would let a cat out now but only after putting every possible precautionary measure into place - so at least I will have the peace of mind that I've done everything I could to ensure that I've given them a free, happy outdoor life with as much safety as possible. I'm going to get the vet's advice on what else I can do. I also need to figure out a way of getting the dog warden involved without risking getting evicted.. turns out my landlord owns all of these properties, the land and it is their dogs.

I don't think it should depend on the cat either - the only issue I could find in my research with light coloured cats and outdoors was sunburn risks. And as for the breed.. I couldn't find any research (nothing impartial anyway) that certain breeds are happier or safer indoors.. a cat is a cat and I know it comes down to personal choice and mine is based on the fact that I strongly oppose restricting a feline to the indoors. I just think it goes against their nature somehow. I could be wrong but that's how I feel. They aren't infants.. as much as we like to pretend sometimes. We are their slaves and nothing more!


----------



## Stereocat (Sep 30, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> I saw a tabby cat dead on the road this morning on the way to work.
> 
> It was on the main road, and it was in an awful state
> 
> I have just emailed the council as I wouldn't want the owner's to find it like that


Oh god that's awful  I can't imagine how tormented the owners would be if they were to see something like that.


----------



## Stereocat (Sep 30, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> I think youre being a tad harsh too! That was one of her babies and there are many, including myself, who think there are too many dangers for outdoor cats. After losing one of mine on the road, I cat proofed my garden, and would never want to lose another that way. And its not just the roads, there are foxes, dogs, poisons, and horrible people - to name but a few.


I'm sorry to hear your cat died on the road. I can understand the need to protect your other cats from the same fate. I just personally believe that the risk is worth it to give them a world with flies and mice to chase, amazing smells to soak up and of course grass to eat and sick back up onto your nice new rug. I personally feel that restricting them would be selfish of me because I don't want to lose them. But then I'm talking about this from a relatively safe place with hardly any roads in sight. I would maybe feel differently in a place with horrible people and their poisons and cars around. So if I lost another cat, I'd be losing them to natural causes in a sense.. foxes, dogs.

I don't think I'm being harsh, receiving that email was a horrendously painful slap in the face when I'd just got to a place where I had stopped blaming myself so much. I have no sympathy for breeders as if the cats are their babies, what does it mean that they make money out of selling said babies? The cats are babies of the mother cats anyway - not the person who rents their slaves' wombs out. I've decided never to use a breeder again after this experience. I'll find Mabel a new brother or sister from a rescue home.


----------



## Stereocat (Sep 30, 2012)

Britishshorthairbabies said:


> The hardest person to forgive is yourself. I lost my kitten four weeks ago to fip, and I still to try and find a reason or what I did wrong. It's just a unfortunate chain of events which no one could foresee. Forgive yourself, I am trying to. X


I'm so sorry to hear about your little kitten. How painful that must have been. I hope you can forgive yourself too. I am sure you did nothing wrong at all.. I don't know much about FIP but from what I just read on wikipedia, it sounds like a very unfortunate random event which you couldn't have foreseen much less defended against x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Stereocat said:


> Oh god that's awful  I can't imagine how tormented the owners would be if they were to see something like that.


It was a real mess  It only looked about a year old, about the same size as my boy and everything too!!  Luckily I knew he was safe indoors, but I haven't stopped thinking about that little cat all day 

I agree that cats have a great many skills which they love to use in the outdoors, following scents and hunting etc, much more so than a human 'baby' of course, but after losing one in that way, it really does make you paranoid!! I think my future cats will be the type that like to stay in... 

My Jumpy's being a very good boy tonight though and hasn't whined to go out all evening!!!


----------

